#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   komplizierter Bruch des Fussgelenks >

## Rastelli92

Ich (21 Jahre alt) habe mir vorgestern beim Fussballspielen einen komplizierten Bruch des Fussgelenks zugezogen.
Ich kam in die Notaufnahme, wurde geröntgt und man hat schon den  Anästhesisten zu mir geschickt, da man es am gleichen tag noch Operieren  wollte. Man hat allerdings zuvor noch einen CT Scan veranlasst, auf dem  dann ersichtlich wurde, dass der Bruch bei weitem komplizierter ist,  als es auf den ersten Blick schien. Die OP wurde daraufhin abgesagt, man  müsse noch abwarten. 
folgendes steht im Arztbrief 
Diagnose:
-Außenknöchelfraktur Typ Weber C
-Volkmann'sches Dreieck-Mehrfragmentfraktur mit Impression der tibialen Gelenkfläche re. OSG 
Therapie:
-Stationäre Aufnahme
-CT-OSG
-Unterschenkelliegegipsschiene 
man hat mir das CT Bild gezeigt und man konnte sehen, dass der äußere  Knöchel gebrochen, der innere angebrochen und ein Teil der Gelenkfäche  weggebrochen und nach oben verschoben war, was dort widerum Schaden  angerichtet hat. Aufjedenfall sind Knochen(-fragmente) an Orten an denen  sie nicht sein sollen.
Der Arzt meinte, dass ich mir eine schwere Verletzung zugezogen habe und  es möglich sei, dass das Gelenk nie wieder ganz die ursprüngliche  Belastungsfähigkeit erlange.
Bei der OP werde es nötig sein den Knochen oberhalb der Gelenkfläche mit Knochenmaterial aus dem Becken zu rekonstruieren. 
Danach wurde mir ein Gips angefertigt und ich wurde auf Station  gebracht. Am nächsten Morgen sagte man mir ich könne nach Hause gehen  und solle in 5 Tagen wiederkommen, zumTermin der OP, und gab mir 3  Heparin-Spritzen sowie Voltaren mit, so dass ich jetzt noch zum Hausarzt  muss um mir Heparin für die restlichen 2 Tage zu besorgen. Schmerzen  habe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, solange ich nicht mit dem Bein  irgendwo anstosse und es hochlege.
Dennoch kam es mir einigermaßen befremdlich vor mich nach einer Nacht  unoperiert heim zu schicken und ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass  man in erster Linie den Arbeitsaufwand auf Station reduzieren wollte,  denn der Personalschlüssel scheint dort nicht sehr gut zu sein und die  Pflegekräfte waren auch stets recht kurz angebunden. Der Arzt fragte  mich zwar noch ob ich fragen hätte, aber die sind mir auf Knopfdruck  natürlich erstmal nicht eingefallen. 
Die Sache mit dem Knochen aus der Hüfte bereitet mir auch Kopfschmerzen,  da ich gehört habe, dass man auch Jahre später an der stelle noch  Schmerzen und Komplikationen haben kann. Ist das der Regelfall, oder nur  wenn unsauber gearbeitet wurde? Gibt es alternative  Therapiemöglichkeiten? 
Wie weit ist in Deutschland der Einsatz von in Petrieschalen gewachsenen  Bioimplanaten in der Praxis angekommen? Gibt es eventuell  Spezialkliniken die das schon anwenden? Oder ist es eine denkbare  Option, in ein paar Jahren, wenn die regenerative Medizin weiter  fortgeschritten und etablierter ist, die in der Hüfte entstandene Lücke  mit Stammzellengewebe wieder aufzufüllen? 
Und zu guter letzt: Verschlechter die Wartezeit vom Bruch bis zur OP das  Ergebniss der Korrektur nicht, da natürliche Heilungsprozesse schon  anfangen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal für jede Antwort.

----------

